# Shelby Supreme Bicycle from eBay



## detroitbike (Feb 15, 2014)

Well here's pix of the eBay bike......




.....


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 15, 2014)

*more pix*

Tank is super clean with only some minor surface rust,
  wheels look correct; are they?
  lens is intact and pedals which I removed for transport are Torrington '8's'


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 15, 2014)

very nice and thanks for the extra pics


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 15, 2014)

*Battery tray*

Can someone tell me
 What am I missing in the battery compartment?
  Seat is quite nice ..


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 15, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> ...wheels look correct; are they?




Does the red stripe seem to match the red pins on the bike?  If so, I don't think anyone alive can tell you they are not...

What does the front hub say on it, and what does the brake arm look like?


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 15, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> View attachment 137613




Nice survivor... I don't think I have seen that taillight setup before.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2014)

*The infamous supreme*

Nice. Isn't that an evinrude hanging out back there?


----------



## 41rollfast (Feb 15, 2014)

*Wow*

Great bike. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## slick (Feb 15, 2014)

You got an incredible deal on that bike! I figured it would go for $2800. I was damn close. I believe every inch of that bike is correct in originality except the taillight that does boggle me a bit. I would love to see how it's mounted on the underside of the rack please. Other than that, all i can say is....i'm jealous. Great bike and i'm glad a Caber got it. I bet that paint would polish up very nicely and some wax afterwards and that bike would look killer!!!


----------



## COB (Feb 16, 2014)

Congratulations! Killer bike! Thanks for posting the pictures. It looks way better than it did in the ebay photos. Did you get any more of the story on the bike?


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2014)

*Story on the find*

The bike was at an estate sale in the sticks of Ohio. Was for sale for 2 days for 150
 and there were no takers. Fellow offered 125.00 and bought it. He had it for 1 year with hopes of doing a 
 Resto on it but luckily didn't do anything to it. They would have stopped the auction if some one had offered
 2-250 for it But were suspicious when someone offered 350.00.  I told them to let it ride and they did.
  she had gotten offers up to 3000 AND a 'name your price offer'.
   The 'will not ship' helped to keep the price down.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 16, 2014)

*Shelby*

Glad you got the bike,untouched  it makes the bike what it is iconic.can't wait to see it cleaned up


----------



## kccomet (Feb 16, 2014)

great back story on the bike offered for 150 at an estate sale no takers. i thought 2800 too, mainly because of no shipping, that had to narrow the bidding down quite a bit. great bike glad you got it, even more so that the so called restoration never happened


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 17, 2014)

detroitbike said:


> Tank is super clean with only some minor surface rust,
> wheels look correct; are they?
> lens is intact and pedals which I removed for transport are Torrington '8's'
> View attachment 137601
> ...




Very cool!!! It goes to show the way they built bikes... What ever parts they had.. This a Hiawatha with Shelby fender badge with rear reflector fenders....Chris i sold you a set of fluted fenders like this.. It is not a deluxe of Shelby or Hiawatha.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 17, 2014)

My bad!!! This is a Shelby with Hiawatha tank sprocket rack...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Nice. Isn't that an evinrude hanging out back there?




yes it is.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess I am missing something.... what did you pay for it??? pm if you wish, or not... Cool bike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BB Rider (Feb 17, 2014)

*Should clean up very nicely......*

Please post pics when you've refurbished this old survivor. Love to see those before and after photos!


----------



## John (Feb 17, 2014)

Great bike at a great price!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I guess I am missing something.... what did you pay for it??? pm if you wish, or not... Cool bike!!!!!!!!!!



He payed 2900. U pick up only.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 17, 2014)

Excellent call....I already have this bike and the financial timing was lousy, but I still strongly considered stepping up for this.
As to your question about the rims, I question them being original to the bike, just not the prewar Shelby thing to do, especially for a boys bike...but it is late prewar and unconventional, so...
My opinion is that the wheeleset is from a Huffman as the white has a distinct greyish tint and the hubs are ND and not Mussellman (behind door number 2 would be from an Elgin if so in this color combo).
Chris


----------



## John (Feb 17, 2014)

Is that a war tire on the front with a V?


----------

